# Need some confusion cleared up.



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok, I just joined up and recently purchased my tank a 20gallon about 5days ago. I only know only the very basics as I'am currently in the process of getting everything ready to start my cycling process. 

I was told by a member too use plants and myself I have considered something low maintenance that easy too take care off for my first tank. one question I have is how do I plant and grow these things surly they don't just root them self's in the gravel? and I'am guessing that major amounts of algy are going to grow on the leafs is this a real problem? if so how do you clean them? 

Thanks for any help


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

OOps, I answered this in another post. 

Anyways, tie the ferns to something, don't bury them, they will die.

Algae only grows if you have a problem. Usually for new tanks, it's just a matter of settling in, and that you're probably overfeeding. Get some clean up fish or shrimps, as they will eat algae. Snails are a consideration too.


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> OOps, I answered this in another post.
> 
> Anyways, tie the ferns to something, don't bury them, they will die.
> 
> Algae only grows if you have a problem. Usually for new tanks, it's just a matter of settling in, and that you're probably overfeeding. Get some clean up fish or shrimps, as they will eat algae. Snails are a consideration too.


I read your other post thank you for the help! .. how many algae eaters to a 20gallon tank?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Depends the fish/invert. The larger the animal generally the less of them you can keep. Find out what other fish you want want to stock in the tank first and plan the clean up crew around them.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

depends which ones 

If yo go with bushy nose plecos, one or two (never get the regular plecos; they're cheap, but they grow to be 1 - 1.5 feet long, and they can do it fast).

Don't get flying foxes or chinese algae eaters, they will get big and be aggressive.

Get otocinculus (otos). 5 or 6 (they need friends, as they are social) should be good.

Alternatively, some snails. Or shrimp.


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> depends which ones
> 
> If yo go with bushy nose plecos, one or two (never get the regular plecos; they're cheap, but they grow to be 1 - 1.5 feet long, and they can do it fast).
> 
> ...












So these are the fellas im after?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yes and no. the fellow in the back (with the black stripe) is the commonly available oto.

The fellow in the front however, I do not know what he is. In the otocinculus family, no doubt, but not O vitattus. Maybe O. flexilis or travassosi?


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Yes and no. the fellow in the back (with the black stripe) is the commonly available oto.
> 
> The fellow in the front however, I do not know what he is. In the otocinculus family, no doubt, but not O vitattus. Maybe O. flexilis or travassosi?










I hope this is the one your talking about says they like too be in schools


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes those are the ones.

They do like to school but they are small and three in one 20 gallon tank will keep it clean.


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

planter said:


> Yes those are the ones.
> 
> They do like to school but they are small and three in one 20 gallon tank will keep it clean.


Right on, now I wont be using community fish are these guys in danger off being someones lunch?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

As long as you select peaceful fish they will get along just fine with otto's.

Otto's are not aggresive and pose no threat to most community fish. 

What other critters are you thinking about stocking?


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

planter said:


> As long as you select peaceful fish they will get along just fine with otto's.
> 
> Otto's are not aggresive and pose no threat to most community fish.
> 
> What other critters are you thinking about stocking?


Looking a getting a Figure Eight Puffer and two clown loaches or livingstonii


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

clown loaches grow to eight inches. Those Puffers need brackish water. 

Both will not work with ottos or plants, 

The Loaches need a bigger tank. 

puffers need different water.

Sorry to throw a wrench into your plan....


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

planter said:


> clown loaches grow to eight inches. Those Puffers need brackish water.
> 
> Both will not work with ottos or plants,
> 
> ...


Sonna bitch... Well this changes everything Umm well what can you suggest that isnt gray and boring?

"Controversy exists over whether or not any puffers are actually true freshwater fish. I believe the figure eight to be one of the few that falls in that category. They originate in the freshwaters of the Southeast Asia region, and although they tolerate brackish or even full saltwater, mine have always done best in freshwater. They prefer a neutral pH and soft to moderately hard water. They require ample open space to swim, but also need places to hide." Says here that the puffers do best in fresh water


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

either way puffers are not good tank mates most are known to be preditors or fin nipers. I've never kept them for that reason. If I'm wrong please someone correct me cause I would love some If I can get them.

A 20 gallon leaves you a lot of options for community fish copatible with plants

Some of the more colorful ones that I personally like are

Cardinal tetra's
German blue rams
Harlequin Rasboas
Guppys
Neon Tetras
Threadfin Rainbows
Celsestial pearl danios (spelling?)

There are tons of fish you can keep with a 20G planted tank. Do some research find out what suits your taste and make sure you check what they require in terms of diet and enviornment to thrive.

This the fun part


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

there are a lot of gorgeous little fish. neon tetras look smashing in a school.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Tanked, I may have missed it but what type of light fixture do you have for this tank and what is the wattage? In your other post your gravel looks to be deep enough for plants and the colour looks really nice. The timeline should be add water with plants first and then after a few days gradually add a few fish to get the bacteria going and the plants fed. The plants will take in the fish wastes quickly and buffer the fish from the harmful wastes. Eventually with time the bacteria will build up to normal parameters. Plants also take in heavy metals that can be toxic to fish. As well as making the tank look nice with plants in the aquarium they give the fish a place to feel safe. Plants also take up carbon dioxide and oxygenate the water during the day. It is truly a multiple win/win situation.


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

planter said:


> either way puffers are not good tank mates most are known to be preditors or fin nipers. I've never kept them for that reason. If I'm wrong please someone correct me cause I would love some If I can get them.
> 
> A 20 gallon leaves you a lot of options for community fish copatible with plants
> 
> ...


I've tryed too looking on the interweb but it only shows say 60fish and I know theres many more than that.. Reason I personally don't care for community fish is there not attractive reds and blues and yellow so in other words I want it too look as close as possible to a saltwater tank but it appears this isnt so.. what about two parrot fish? or is that a touchy subject  


Sunstar said:


> there are a lot of gorgeous little fish. neon tetras look smashing in a school.


I agree there this look pretty cool Under the florescent lights. 


Calmer said:


> Tanked, I may have missed it but what type of light fixture do you have for this tank and what is the wattage? In your other post your gravel looks to be deep enough for plants and the colour looks really nice. The timeline should be add water with plants first and then after a few days gradually add a few fish to get the bacteria going and the plants fed. The plants will take in the fish wastes quickly and buffer the fish from the harmful wastes. Eventually with time the bacteria will build up to normal parameters. Plants also take in heavy metals that can be toxic to fish. As well as making the tank look nice with plants in the aquarium they give the fish a place to feel safe. Plants also take up carbon dioxide and oxygenate the water during the day. It is truly a multiple win/win situation.


My tank has dual bulbs in which I have put two coralife 50/50 compact.

-50% 10 000k daylight
-50% actinic blue
- produces 50watts of light out of a 10watt fluorescent bulb 

Thats off the back of the box, damn things were $17 eash


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

It seems you can grow low light plants very easy with the coralife 50/50 if you decide to go that way.


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

Calmer said:


> It seems you can grow low light plants very easy with the coralife 50/50 if you decide to go that way.


I'm Pretty sure for my first live plants thats the way I'm gonna go.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you're one for the reds blues and yellows, take a look at killiefish. They are more colourful than most SW fish, and give the most colourful ones a good run for their money. They can be a bit more finicky than other FW fish, but are really worth it. 
Warm up on community fish, then give them a go


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> If you're one for the reds blues and yellows, take a look at killiefish. They are more colourful than most SW fish, and give the most colourful ones a good run for their money. They can be a bit more finicky than other FW fish, but are really worth it.
> Warm up on community fish, then give them a go


Thanks.. there not bad looking, currently researching them but i cant find how big they grow too or if they eat flake or live


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

For feeding:
http://www.killi.co.uk/feeding.php
http://www.killi.net/feeding/
http://www.tropicalfishexpert.co.uk/Killifish.html


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

Calmer said:


> For feeding:
> http://www.killi.co.uk/feeding.php
> http://www.killi.net/feeding/
> http://www.tropicalfishexpert.co.uk/Killifish.html


Thanks a lot Calmer.. Currently interested in the clown killifish.

Can these killifish be mixed with different breeds of the killifish?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Most Killies are territorial. I would be careful on mixing them.


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

planter said:


> Most Killies are territorial. I would be careful on mixing them.


Ok thanks.. How many clown killies for a 20gallon tank? 3or4?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

not sure I've never kept them before. It's hard to say. My guess would be one or two max. But you might want to wait for someones else to chime in who has dealt with killies before.


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

planter said:


> not sure I've never kept them before. It's hard to say. My guess would be one or two max. But you might want to wait for someones else to chime in who has dealt with killies before.


Weird cant seem to find anything on how many per a gallon.

what kinda fish are you into


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

South american Cichlids mostly. But any fish that suits a planted tank is always of interest to me.

Angels, Discus, Dwarfs, Geos, Apsitos,

I an getting a new Geo species next week. There are called gymnogeophasgus SP Nortes.

Here's a pic

What do you think?


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

planter said:


> South american Cichlids mostly. But any fish that suits a planted tank is always of interest to me.
> 
> Angels, Discus, Dwarfs, Geos, Apsitos,
> 
> ...


Now that's the kinda fish I'm after only smaller.. looks like a neon sunfish 

What size tank you running planted?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

those only grow to 3.5" 

I have two tanks both planted

1 - 46 gallon
1 - 25 gallon


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Tanked said:


> Ok thanks.. How many clown killies for a 20gallon tank? 3or4?


You can keep a lot. But a good breeding colony of them would be 10 or so.


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

planter said:


> those only grow to 3.5"
> 
> I have two tanks both planted
> 
> ...


How long did it take you to get the plants growing strong?



ameekplec. said:


> You can keep a lot. But a good breeding colony of them would be 10 or so.


OOOO Decisions, decisions, decisions.. There more good options than I have room for. This is becoming addictive, I may have to get another tank


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

MTS! MTS!!! haha, I think most of us have more than one tank....and that's how it all begins


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> MTS! MTS!!! haha, I think most of us have more than one tank....and that's how it all begins


 It's very aggravating figuring out what you want and how to set it up but enjoyable all at the same time.. kinda cool to sit back a look at your creation working every day(even if there arnt anyfish )

I've gotta get this one going good before I start another project.. 30-85gallon pleco tank is my next project.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

hah! You've been bit by the pleco bug for sure. Word to the wise for the plec tank: overfilter like there's no tomorrow. On my 75g tank, with 5 L081 and 5 L134, I have 2 Eheim 2217s, each rated up to 159g, so between the two, the filtration capacity is for a tank 4 times the size.

Get going so you can pick up more plecs


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> hah! You've been bit by the pleco bug for sure. Word to the wise for the plec tank: overfilter like there's no tomorrow. On my 75g tank, with 5 L081 and 5 L134, I have 2 Eheim 2217s, each rated up to 159g, so between the two, the filtration capacity is for a tank 4 times the size.
> 
> Get going so you can pick up more plecs


 I've been trying to get this tank going all weekend but ever time I turn around another set back. Like today my hood lamps broke http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=34921#post34921 , And I wasnt able to make it down to big ales for my plants and drift wood which I've been trying to get all week. Ill get it going by tomorrow night if it kills me.

As far as plecos go I want 3-4 of these puppies


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Tanked said:


> How long did it take you to get the plants growing strong?


Depends on the condition of the plants if they are strong and healthy when I get them they normally experiance little problems.

Some plants are more sensitive and can take longer to adjust to your tank.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Some plants can be very sensitive to changes too. Try to stick to a few easy species till you get good at it. I still can't get one plant to live in my tank: proserpinaca palustris; I've got it three or four times now, and lose it every time to melt. Looks like I might have one or two surviving stalks after a week at home.

Good luck with the tank build!!! Get it going man!


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Some plants can be very sensitive to changes too. Try to stick to a few easy species till you get good at it. I still can't get one plant to live in my tank: proserpinaca palustris; I've got it three or four times now, and lose it every time to melt. Looks like I might have one or two surviving stalks after a week at home.
> 
> Good luck with the tank build!!! Get it going man!


 O shes going.. I gotta build a new light carrier for my hood pick up my plants, drift wood, thermometer, air pump and accessories  I gotta get rolling. So A good strong plant is any of the ferns?


----------



## Tanked (Sep 9, 2008)

Gots my plants today  Bought 2 hygrophila corymbosa going back for 2 more tommorow


----------

